# [?] Codesys Pointer durchreichen



## Kurt (30 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
will durch einen FB einen Pointer weitergeben -> "Zugriff auf unerlaubte Adresse..." ist das Ergebnis.

*VAR*
aX : TRiesengross;


*FBx*
VAR_INPUT
*aIn*: POINTER OF TRiesengross;


_Übergabe_: FBxInstanz( *aIn*:= ADR(aX) );


_Zugriff_
aX^.element... => OK


im FBx wird auch ein FBy instanziert.

*FBy*
VAR_INPUT
aAuchIn: POINTER OF TRiesengross;


_Übergabe_: FByInstanz( aAuchIn:= *aIn* );


_Zugriff_
aAuchIn^.element... => KRACK

Wie geht es richtig?
kurt


----------



## Kurt (2 Januar 2007)

Das ist schon richtig wie es Oben steht.
ich versuche "Action mit Übergabeparametern" also so etwas wie eine Methode eines FB's zu basteln und habe mich da mit meinen Aufrufen verkoffert.


----------



## gravieren (8 Januar 2007)

Hi Kurt

Versuche es doch auch mal bei:

http://forum.3s-software.com/

http://www.oscat.de/community/

http://www.magnia.de/

http://www.magnia.de/phpBB2/


Welche Hardware willst du verwenden ?

Wende dich auch an deinen Hardwarehersteller, da gibt es verschiedene "AddOns" . Z.b. Com1, SMS, CRC, Gebäudeleittechnik ....


----------



## Kurt (9 Januar 2007)

Danke - habe dazu Alles im Griff.


----------



## gravieren (9 Januar 2007)

Hi Kurt



> habe dazu Alles im Griff


Glückwunsch, ich beneide dich  

Ich wünschte, ich könnte das auch von meiner Arbeit sagen.


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2007)

Kurt schrieb:


> Danke - habe dazu Alles im Griff.



Schön, wie gings denn nun?

Bin neugierig.


----------



## Kurt (10 Januar 2007)

Das mit dem Pointer?
wie Oben - also ganz normal - nur die Variable sollte anstelle des PreFix a ein p bekommen.

kurt


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Januar 2007)

```
nur die Variable sollte anstelle des PreFix a ein p bekommen
```
 
Der Name sollte aber nichts an der Funktion ändern, das mit dem "p" ist nur die Empfehlung damit man dem Ding schneller ansieht, um was für einen Datentyp es sich da handelt.


----------

